

Is there any reason to use C++  instead of C,Python,Perl,etc? - ekm2
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/29109/is-there-any-reason-to-use-c-instead-of-c-perl-python-etc

======
raverbashing
There are several reasons to use C++: Qt, STL just to name a few.

C++ is much more powerful than C. C is more 'well behaved', surely, but
productivity is an important issue.

Especially for desktop applications, and embedded applications, C++ is killer.

And of course your mileage may vary.

But you're welcome trying to run Java in an embedded system (Android hw
requirements are way above most embedded systems out there, like set top
boxes, network devices, etc)

------
Chatz
The accepted answer is spot on. The thing is, to write anything of sufficient
complexity in C or C++ requires constructing a new language. I mean this in
the sense that you see tons of macros in C (look at the Linux source tree for
example).

C++ allows you to construct a language (operator overloading, etc.) in a
cleaner and safer manner (in my opinion). It also has better performance tools
like templates and exceptions.

On the other hand it's not obvious when a C++ construct incurs run-time
overhead and if you have a simple application, it can be easier to use C.

------
tommi
What a useless discussion. Domain, productivity and environment are the key
points on choosing language and not a single feature of a language.

